# The daddy of all 4door R34s



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Love the rims

Surely we need a spec list if it is to claim the Daddy 4dr 34 from this 










D1SL spec now with added RB30 and custom hand made intake plenum


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

The top one wins on looks without question!

Alex B


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

+1


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Well of course it's not really the daddy, but neverless a very nice showcase of what is possible (with not too much budget) in regards to the other dull looking standard R34 GTT 4door.

The daddy is clearly this one :sadly no other pics, but it's a full GTR conversion.:smokin:


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Alex j B said:


> The top one wins on looks without question!
> 
> Alex B


I understand that the Nomuken's Blitz 4 door is a very marmite car

Im a drift geek so love it for what it represents in the history of driftings evolution and because it was one of the D1 cars brought over to demo at GT Battle back in 05 :thumbsup:



gtrlux said:


> Well of course it's not really the daddy, but neverless a very nice showcase of what is possible (with not too much budget) in regards to the other dull looking standard R34 GTT 4door.
> 
> The daddy is clearly this one :sadly no other pics, but it's a full GTR conversion.:smokin:


There are plenty of 4 doors with RB26 conversions - putting in the 4wd system is is so wrong in my eyes :runaway:

how about this other RB26d 4 door from the Garage D stable


----------



## DeanN (Jun 2, 2007)

That first one is simply awesome. Thanks for those pics.

I so nearly bought a four door R34, but the Stagea won me over.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> I understand that the Nomuken's Blitz 4 door is a very marmite car
> 
> Im a drift geek so love it for what it represents in the history of driftings evolution and because it was one of the D1 cars brought over to demo at GT Battle back in 05 :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Completely agree about the Blitz 34 and was there at GT Battle, (still have the video footage :thumbsup: ), but I really can't stand the kit, put something a bit less angled, and more styled. Does sound amazing though, (or did at the D1 rounds it was over for).

Alex B


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

First one is by far the best looking.
The bottom one is... Hideous.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The Blitz R34 is not only a legend in drifting, but shows how advanced the R34 4door chassis was in 1998! Not many other sedans are so easy to convert in to drift cars as the R34 sedan(considering it`s size and trunk lengh, even a 3series BMW has to struggle to deliver same quality drift capabilities.(on budget)

The champagne colour 4 door R34 "GTR" I have posted the back end above . . . is great as it is probably the one and only wide body R34 sedan, that has gotten a real strenghed rear arch enlargement. The chassis has been treated on the under side of the arches to hold the wider arch above. Other then URAS kits that are basicly just bolt on . . . . also do you get a full fuel tank relocation, so you can open it on the wide arch (or you have one of those awefull holes . . .).

I will post pics of my new car in the next weeks, when it`s ready . . . but you get the picture.:smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Saw a couple of piccies of a really nice red one the other day. Must be fairly rare...　:smokin:


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

^If anything, that gets my vote!


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not quiet passing this example of as the daddy of the 4-door 34s, good pic of a nice rear arch/ door;


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

BenGTR said:


> ^If anything, that gets my vote!


Exactly that`s the same rear wheel arch mount and done by the same garage as the gold one I mentioned.

Thought is the rear Ferrari back end a bit out of place.


But for thoses who like to purchase a standard dull looking 4door R34 GTT or GT25, . . keep your eyes open , I will make a project thread soon. You can easy and cheap transform your 4door R34 with GTR bodyparts and kits. Will give you a stunning looking ride.

Complete GTR engine and mission swap , as well as rear arch mounting . . . is on a very other level of budget thought.

Chris


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Saw a couple of piccies of a really nice red one the other day. Must be fairly rare...　:smokin:


Piers, got a fenders solution, but if you get a price, would be good to know for the future . . . . .

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Piers, got a fenders solution, but if you get a price, would be good to know for the future . . . . .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


Go for it Chris. The ones you were looking at would not fit a 4-Dr, I understand. (Heard from a little birdie this morning.)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Go for it Chris. The ones you were looking at would not fit a 4-Dr, I understand. (Heard from a little birdie this morning.)


That`s strange as the fender support is the same design as on the GTR???? Even if you need some adapter "plates" for the fixations in the engine room side, they are available on yahoo auctions for 5000Yen
*
Just for info, for thoses who want to have a try on building such a car:*
Basicly what is different on the 4door R34, is that the front fender under section (next to the door), which is a separated entity on the GTR side step and front fender, is entirely part of the standard 4door R34 front fender. . . . the 4door R34 side step is longer then the GTR one and covers the 4door fenders at the front.


----------



## RBDRIFTR (Aug 23, 2007)

R34 gtr front wings look wrong! from a design perspective they have a curved arch while at the rear they have a box style arch!!
One or the other, an E30 M3 has box style arches and an E46 has round arches.

The Blitz R34 has Uras box style arches at the front which match the lines of the rear.

just my observation


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

RBDRIFTR said:


> R34 gtr front wings look wrong! from a design perspective they have a curved arch while at the rear they have a box style arch!!
> One or the other, an E30 M3 has box style arches and an E46 has round arches.
> 
> The Blitz R34 has Uras box style arches at the front which match the lines of the rear.
> ...


good points there,
you are right with the front being round and rear boxy!
The Uras front fender is indeed boxy and a nice idea, as it is wide as the gtr one.
On the other side you can ad the z-tune style round over arch to the rear and it looks rounder as well.
The R34 front lights have also a design problem and that being the fact that they don't have a sharp corner on the outside as they are rounded!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Alex j B said:


> Completely agree about the Blitz 34 and was there at GT Battle, (still have the video footage :thumbsup: ), but I really can't stand the kit, put something a bit less angled, and more styled. Does sound amazing though, (or did at the D1 rounds it was over for).
> 
> Alex B


Would be cool to see your footage dude - i was running around all day in the rain trying to make everything run smooth so didn't get to see much action 

If i remember correct your club is tatsu ? the footage you guys got of me trying to do skids in the BeeR 33GTR has been viewed on youtube around 250k times. Over 3 yrs later internet numpties are still slagging it off LOL 

The Spec of Nomuken's 34 like its look has evolved over the yrs - here is the vid of it that arguably responsible for drifting global recognition as it was reposted again and again on many car forums across the globe

YouTube - Twin Drifting

I personally preferred this plainer, less lairy look to its later widebody, F&F graphiced later looks from 2004 onwards

In 2005 it was rumored to be an RB25 bored and stroked to give an RB28 :smokin:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

gtrlux said:


>


That sunstrip is sick! Graduated tint and font = I want :smokin:


----------

